# Solved: Youtube embeded video not displaying from Internet Explorer?



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

Hi, 
I have a youtube video. I copied the embeded code and using Dreamweaver CS3 inserted the video on my site. It displays fine in FF but in Internet Exlpoder it does not view at all. Any help would be appreciated. Oh Im using IE 8 and my site is
childpoolalarmsystemsDOTcom


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Neither browser opens that URL for me....


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

sorry typed it wrong its childpoolalarmsystemsDOTcom, the video is in the middle of the first page, it works ok in ff, IE just has
that red x...


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

I used View the Source in a window, and the link to the youtube video displays nicely when the link is this:






It may be a bigger window to show the vid than you wished....but I don't know what else would fix it.

Maybe you can't make this video smaller for some odd reason?


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

How come it views fine in FF but not in IE?


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

Go to the YouTube video *



*
Be using the IE 8 browser.....

The choices for embedding in IE are: 560 x 340 ......... 640 x 385 ........ and up or *custom* but maybe not the size you specified

At the website you have it embedded, the size of the video is set for 469 x 352

Does one of the sizes it shows at YouTube for embedding work? 560 x 340 ?


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

Its fixed, I used this code,









Plus I had this at the top which was fowling it up.

I haven't uploaded the fix yet but its working fine on my local. Thanks


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

In IE it's fixed for me........ good work. 

:up:


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

Oh cool thanks, and thanks for trying to help....


----------

